# Today on RO- Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Jul 9, 2009)

[align=center]





*Thursday, 9th July 2009*




Hello!












*Yesterday, JadeIcing's Ringo Starr celebrated his 4th Gotcha Day! Congratulatoins to a very special bunny and his slaves *







arty:








*Please note:*
In order to keep the calendar from crashing again, it's important that when events are added, that we don't leave them set to recur constantly every day, or this will overload the calendar. Thanks guys!







 Please share your condolences with:

 *jbrule*, who sadly lost  Houdini  suddenly the other day- binky free *Houdini...*


 *CKGS* lost  Binx  suddenly. Binky free little *Binx*...


 ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:





* SnowyShiloh *has posted a warning about  the possible dangers of bunny toys.  Do you have any stories to add to this?









 *jordiwes* is wondering how other bunny slaves manage to  sleep with a bunny in the same room?  Do you find the noise bothers you or do you sleep through it?









 *mzkitty* is wondering about the best way to  get rid of ants? 










 *pumpkinandwhiskersmom* started a topic to say what so many of us think.... that  we are so lucky to have Flashy! 
 :hugsquish:




 *Hawkertinger* has announced  2 new bunny additions!  No pictures yet, but they are promised to be posted soon! 









 *fuzz16* has posted a terrible sad story about  New Zealand White bunnies  who suffered neglect... 
 :bigtears:




 *queenandimarie* has some questions about  bonding her 2 girls together. 












 *RSXinger* is worried about her bunny Emma  eating too much cardboard and paper? 









 *Salt14* is a new member who is in need of help  litter training 2 new bunnies  urgently!
 :help



 *Saffy* is excited because she has  booked a holiday! 









 *TinysMom* has had enough of the  hot summer  they are having in the Southern States... Send her some cool thoughts!
 :sunshine::faint:





 *Elf Mommy* didn't get much sleep last night, due to a close encounter of the bug kind! 
 :shock::shock:




*



*


* Who is this?!*

*



*
[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Jul 9, 2009)

Ha ha, thats Chalk!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 9, 2009)

Can I also please draw people's attention to Tribute Video for bunnies lost in 2008 because I want to make sure all the details are right. If you lost a bunny last year, please check it out


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it Chalk? I thought it was Jester?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Can I also please draw people's attention to Tribute Video for bunnies lost in 2008 because I want to make sure all the details are right. If you lost a bunny last year, please check it out




Of course you may- I'm sorry Tracy I forgot to add that into the news- I meant to!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Ha ha, thats Chalk!



Nope, not Chalk!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 9, 2009)

It's Jester!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 9, 2009)

:O Fooled *is shamed*


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't know who the bun is but he/she is so gorgeous!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 10, 2009)

It was Jester! Minda and Claire got it!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 10, 2009)

I think Jester is Chalks Twin
*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> It was Jester! Minda and Claire got it!


----------

